# i hear no sound



## wana.b-computernerd

i just bult a daewoo computer from farly good parts, and i have got everything working except i hear no sound can some one help me


----------



## Aleksey

do you have speakers? 
Also, check the cable to the speakers. If everything's riht there, then you screwed up with the wiring inside. Ckeck that you connected it through the right slot to the Mother board. If you used PCI bus slot, then it's either the card that'ss ont workign or your speakers.


----------



## [tab]

1.  What OS are you running?
2. Do you have onboard sound, or a separate soundcard?  What soundcard do you have?
3.  Does your OS report that the soundcard drivers are installed?
4.  Is the volume turned up (on MS Windows make sure the master volume, and the WAV volume are both turned up), and the mute checkbox isn't checked?
5.  Can you hear anything else... maybe you're deaf?


----------



## wana.b-computernerd

im am running on onbord sound but i found where the sound control was. It is not working i went in to volume control and clicked on it and nothing happened im running win 98. Is there software I forgot to download?


----------



## ian

> 3. Does your OS report that the soundcard drivers are installed?


I had a similar problem after I installed a new hdd. It turned out that I just needed to install the audio drivers for the soundcard.


----------



## wana.b-computernerd

Yes im getting unknown driver for a pci multimedia device 
and i try to update the driver and it cant find the software i have witch is win 98 cd i think the driver is in there? if not where did you get yours?


----------



## ian

mine was an inbuilt soundcard, so I just looked at the handbook for the motherboard, found out what sound card it had, and typed it in google, and found a link to download the drivers from the internet.


----------



## Aleksey

When you try to update the driver, it should give you the option of going online and getting the driver. 
Also, again normally if you were using a reastore CD, the driver should be installed.


----------



## wana.b-computernerd

it is a stock motherbord (DAEWOO C8648X) if any one can go to www.motherboards.org and get mothebord manual and send it to [email protected] *i cand unzip mine*. this should solve my problem.


----------



## Blabber Mouth

wana.b-computernerd said:
			
		

> i just bult a daewoo computer from farly good parts, and i have got everything working except i hear no sound can some one help me




Well, that happened to me once. i tried every thing. Turns out the sound card went bad. I would get it  checked out


----------



## charly

check your system manager if your soundcard is marked as conflict. if so you may hava conflict with your current driver (wrong or conflict with other hardware). you can try to remove your card and re-install it.

tip: mostly AL97 crystal is used for onboard sound. check it out if the page from you mb isn't helpfull

ciao


----------



## imjacktoo

Are u still having problems with ur sound??? Make sure u have amplified speakers and not the old type that came with most computers a few years back.....U can tell if there amplified speakers when they have volume control on the speaker itself...

I spent hours on my first build trying to figure out what was wrong with my sound....Sometimes we overlook the simple things...


----------



## vladimirbot

try getting a sound card and speakers


----------

